# Wont start when hot?



## Sacal93 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sister just bought 03 W8 wagon, has about 45k miles on it, and it wont start after driving it for a while, but you let it cool down and it starts again, it cranks, everything lights up, but wont start. Starter maybe, or is it fuel or electrical? any thoughts?


----------



## borakid (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Wont start when hot? (Sacal93)*

#1, Does it run fine once it starts?
#2, How long ago did she buy it? Maybe she has a state law that protects her and/or can help her out... This is CT's law:
The dealer must repair the vehicle at no charge up to 30 days (or 1,500 miles) after the purchase date if the owner paid at least $3,000, and up to 60 days (or 3,000 miles) after the purchase date if the owner paid at least $5,000. 


_Modified by borakid at 3:03 PM 11-4-2007_


----------

